# Oil Pump recommendation for AEB



## Chopper (May 26, 2001)

Just bought a 98 Passat w/AEB and suspect oil starvation issues (i.e., idiot light comes on after warm up). Plan is to replace the oil pump so it will be road worthy.

Any recommendations for a good new oil pump?
Stealership is $300 or aftermarket $100?

Also, how difficult is it to replace? Any tech procedures out there?
Shop is quoting $300 (5 hours) just for labor not including parts.

TIA


----------

